# Albino Darts



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I just wanted to get an idea what people's opinion on albino darts are. 
I know an occasion one pops up every now and then some look kind of freakish but some aren't that bad. 
Just wanted to see what you all think of them


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not really into them. I originally got into the dart hobby because of the amazing colors and such so a white/pink out frog doesn't do it for me. That's just my opinion.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

They look cool - & I have had them, but I don't think it is anything we should try to produce. It it happens, it happens.



porkchop48 said:


> I just wanted to get an idea what people's opinion on albino darts are.
> I know an occasion one pops up every now and then some look kind of freakish but some aren't that bad.
> Just wanted to see what you all think of them


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Ilike them! I would like to get another. They are sweet.


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree 100% with Melissa. Don't strive for them but if it happens it happens. I wouldn't be opposed to having one but I wouldn't breed it.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

anyone have a photo of one?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's a link to one from brians tropcals: http://www.brianstropicals.com/albino1.jpg


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Produced by JP41, died three around three dweeks after I purchased. He is on my home page Poisonfrogs.net


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

wow! those are awesome!


----------



## morselchip (Jul 17, 2008)

Not as bright as normal darts- I'm with the group on that... but I imagine they're easier to find!


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not had much trouble with either of these. Have raised both types to adults with no problems. The auratus tadpoles have a bit higher mortality rate than normal. With the tincs I've only lost one of the twenty or so I have raised.

D. tinctorious (inferalanis)








D. auratus (Panamanian giant green & bronze)


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I have produced several of these weird but cool looking Mannophryne trinitatis:










Cheers,
Remco


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Now that is kind of freakish looking.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what ever happened to the the Lutiano vents that were in the hobby a while back??


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Wow!!!

Beautyful little guys, sorry if i ask again, but are those guy easy to find for sale???, are they more expensive due to the albino type???


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

melissa68 said:


> ...I have had them, but I don't think it is anything we should try to produce. If it happens, it happens.


I agree with this statement.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

this pretty much hit the nail on the head for me. except i havent had them...




melissa68 said:


> They look cool - & I have had them, but I don't think it is anything we should try to produce. It it happens, it happens.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

While I think that the albino darts are interesting looking, I don't think they are all that nice looking. It's not like albino snakes and such that are actually a very attractive animal. I think for this reason alone there is nothing to worry about as far as the albinos becoming sought after in the hobby. Of course this is all my opinion and I could be wrong

That being said, I do think that the frog Rich posted is the best looking I've seen. I can't remember all of the "albino" terms, but it is a different form of albinism it appears from the others since it has black and red on it.


----------



## Sarkany (Mar 11, 2008)

morselchip said:


> Not as bright as normal darts- I'm with the group on that... but I imagine they're easier to find!


Oh yeah... easy prey for any predator... especially since I'm not sure they would recognize the frog as the kind that is "poisonous, stay away from". Yeah, they'd probably not stand a chance. 

On a different note; I've got to agree with what several people have said; albino pdfs don't really do anything for me as well. The normal ones are much better looking, IMO. There are other animals to look nice as albinos, like mice.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Albino populations do occur in the wild. Or the genes would not be passed down and we would not have them in the hobby. Some do have issues with survivability and such, but not really as much as some would think.
On the topic of what to do and how they fit into the hobby. As they do occur in nature they should also occur in the hobby and it would be a good thing to have as proportional a percentage as in the wild. What this percentage is may differ from species to species, but as stated , it should not be something we are trying to pump out in large numbers, at all. As with all selective/ed traits it should be our goal to breed frogs that look and act as much like wild frogs as possible.
You will not find tons for sale, and this makes me happy.

Rich


----------



## Sarkany (Mar 11, 2008)

Rich Frye said:


> Albino populations do occur in the wild. Or the genes would not be passed down and we would not have them in the hobby.


Hmm... I do believe that most cases of albinism come about via recessive inheritance, which means the parents do not need to be albinos to pass the affected allel on; being heterozygous will do the job just as well. So when two heterozygous individuals have offspring together - instant 25% rate of albinos. 
And since the affected allel is recessive the heterozygous individual's phenotype will not be affected, so the recessive allel won't really vanish. 

Apart from that, sure, not in every case albinism must be necessarily negative. Take an animal that lives in a snowy landscape - perfect camouflage. 
Most are, though. Apart from the fact that it's a disorder (and can be connected to several health problems), being white's generally not a good thing for an animal. Take the "white squirrels" from Marionville; they can only maintain so large a population of white squirrels because the people there practically _pamper_ the animals. I mean what do you call the city building den boxes and encouraging the city residents to hang the boxes up in their garden? Planting _thousands_ of nut-bearing trees to provide food for their squirrels and also encouraging city residents to feed the squirrels - preferably every day - as well? "Feral" cats are quickly trapped and brought to animal shelters just so they won't feed on the white squirrels. They capture the not so "desirable" grey squirrels and get them out of town so they won't breed with the white ones. White squirrels are brought into the "inner" city where it is "safer" for them. Deliberately harming a squirrel (a white one, mind you!) means you will have to pay $1000.
All in all, not surprising for a city that lives off "white-squirrel-tourism". But still, not exactly a natural state... but it does help to maintain the white squirrel population.  Okay, I digress...


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Not to debate the topic , but there have been doccumented populations of albino darts in the wild.
And I agree that most all albino traits willbe recessive and therefore genes carried may not show up often. 

Rich


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

WOw!!!

I do like albino dart frogs, I always like the different type reptile, frog, fish, ect, I don't think I want to breed them, like everybody said if they come they come, pls if some one has one albino for sale let me know, i'm looking to buy some leuco for my new viv and I really like to have one albino


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

jausi said:


> WOw!!!
> 
> I do like albino dart frogs, I always like the different type reptile, frog, fish, ect, I don't think I want to breed them, like everybody said if they come they come, pls if some one has one albino for sale let me know, i'm looking to buy some leuco for my new viv and I really like to have one albino


I'm not 100% sure, but aren't the chocolate leucs considered albino?


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

no, they are considered leucistic.



boogsawaste said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but aren't the chocolate leucs considered albino?


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I guess that makes sense since there are still darker pigments on them. Like their eyes.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

hehe... leucistic leucs. that makes me giggle ^_^


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

do albino darts have any different requirements/ needs than other darts? are they more sensitive to light or anything?


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

allyn said:


> do albino darts have any different requirements/ needs than other darts? are they more sensitive to light or anything?


That is a really good question are they more sensitive to light thean the regular dat frogs??, I hope i can Find one


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

They would more than likely be more sensitive to uv.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Is Uv light a requirement to have with dart frogs??
I'm still waiting and hoping to find an albino leuc
hehehe


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

UV light is not a requirement for darts. Glass filters out most UV light allowing only partial UVA light in. This is one of the reasons why we supplement with vitamin D3.
If you’re looking for the chocolate leucs contact Joe Nickerson.


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks for the info, I'll try to contact him, is there any web for him??


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

jausi said:


> Nice!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thanks for the info, I'll try to contact him, is there any web for him??


no web, just another guy who keeps darts. i got my leucs from him and they were fat and healthy, and last i knew he had three chocolates ready to go. PM him, his SN is Joe Nickerson


----------

